# Daniel



## Cornelius (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi,

I`m Daniel, 29 years old, from Germany..i start keeping and breeding praying mantids a few years ago...

at the moment I keep:

Miomantis paykullii

Hierodula membranacea

Blepharopsis mendica

Idolomantis diabolica

Sibylla pretiosa

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Deroplatys desiccata

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Oxipylus distinctus

Empusa pennata

Greetings

Daniel


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome Daniel.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome nice collection.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome Daniel, hope u like it here!


----------



## Asa (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi ya!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Daniel, lovely looking collection you have there


----------

